# some of my carved lures



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

here are some i did a while back. lm bass and a trout. both about 6". have more but didn't want to take up too much space.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Holy Cow!!! OMG!!! Absolute works of art... Gasp for air...Dude, those are beautiful...you don't use those to fish with I hope!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful lures! Do you use kevlar or braid between the sections?


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow! Unbelieveable! I could put one of those on the end of my sons pole and he would think he cuaght a fish on evey cast. Very nice!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow JR!!!!!!!!!!! I have heard about your lures. Incredible stuff! Welcome aboard!

Are those micro-fibers for the fins?


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

I want to learn to paint like that when I grow up,unreal,how long did it take you to learn to paint like that and how long does it take to make one of those pieces of art.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Very life like, I would love to see these swimming - just before it gets hit. pete


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I watched the video of the trout lure on the other site, i hope that was you.You have one outstanding collection.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

absolutely fantastic....please post more!!!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

shows this beginner what can be done! Love to see more.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those look great. Absolutely incredible!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just excellent work, jr.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW!! Those are nice! The paint job is unbelievable!


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

jrhopkins, looking at your work makes me feel like a 1st grader looking at the works of picasso. You sir are "da man"


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Count me in with the rest of them here. These are very impressive. Would like to see more of your stuff.


----------

